# Looking for a Skype RP partner



## Glamgiu (Sep 12, 2017)

I have a real interesting RP proposition for anybody who might be interested. For the person who wants to RP but doesn’t want to create a character. Someone who is willing to play a character that has a name, age and appearance already.Feel free to add a little bit of your own personality to him but he’s already half-made since the douche who was world-building with me just up and left me when I had everything finished. I know that I am asking a lot but I am hoping that there is at least SOMEBODY out there who would be interested in him and don’t worry about the military background since I take some creative license with it.


Here is the character if anybody is interested in him.


Name: Scott Sumpter


Age: 23


Appearance: Black furred wolf that is a wall of muscle basically. Though not big to the point of it being disturbing. He has black hair on his head, brown eyes, a white shirt that shows off his frame, green jeans with a belt and combat boots. He also has a tattoo of a marine corps eagle on his right arm.


Personality: Was a class clown but other blanks can be filled in by YOU


Car: He drives red 1998 Chevrolet S-10 with a leather interior


If you LEGITIMATELY are OK with playing a character like this, my Skype is amazee_dayzee. Just a note that I have a few issues with OCD and Asperger’s so if I seem to be a bit over-the-top, I apologize in advance. I’m not looking for sympathy either but I feel like I should legitimately warn people that my mind isn’t wired all to average like other people’s. I am just gonna see how many people might be thinking about going for it. I do hope I get some interested partners who won’t go silent for 4 or 5 months at a time. Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## Jack Belinski (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey, what kinda RP are you looking for? What's the scenario we would be starting in?


----------



## Glamgiu (Sep 13, 2017)

It would be a romance RP. They meet and slowly fall in love over a period of time as they spend time together. Also he had pranks pulled on him and some of them involve manure (including one from a scene in ChalkZone) but it is never anything other than humiliation/comedy.


----------



## Glamgiu (Oct 1, 2017)

Do I have any other takers? If you are at all interested even just a little bit please tell me. I'm not the clingy and the neurotic type I promise! Give me a chance to prove it.


----------



## Rose(the kitsune) (Oct 10, 2018)

im intirested


----------

